# Anyone Had BFP With IUI & Had No Pain After Insem & No Pain Days After ~



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

JUST A QUESTION 
for you ladies if you can help on my first iui i had pains after insem cramp pains and had thesa pains right through till test day got (BFN)

2nd iui i had no pains at all no cramps after insem a few twinges 5 days after insem that lasted no more than 10 minutes and thats about it test day (BFN)

3rd & final iui i have just had done on friday i had no pain at all after insem and i  have had no cramps still 
feeling negative ladies on here with bfps have cramps my last iui was bfn and i had no cramps so i pretty sure this is a bfn  

i just wanted to know if any one has had no pain at all after there iui insem and had a bfp


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

i havent im on my second iui 

a friend of mine had no pain at all and she got a bfp. so you still have a chance hun.

so far ive had pain on both of mine. test next week.


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Appelton79

I had no cramps or any twinges when I had my IUI and I went on to have a healthy little boy who is gorgeous so don't worry too much about those things.  I also felt like nothing worked but I drank my pineapple juice and had my brazil nuts.  When I did my test on test day it was a BFN.  Then I did another when AF didn't show and it was BFP!

Good luck and lots of            for you!
Cathy


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Just to say that I didn't experience pains after insemination with either of my IUI's and got a BFP the second time.

   Lots of luck,

Minkey x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi just to say the BEST OF LUCK //// hope its 3rd time lucky   
                  beluck suziewong xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Karen chickster!

I had pains all through 1st IUI and had a BFN then 2nd IUI no pains whatsoever until day 6 after insem when had a few twinges, then got BFP, nurse said I had early implantation!

GOOD LUCK hun and stop being negative, remember everything is so tiny anway, lucky to feel implantation at all!!!  Drink your pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts every day and keep smiling honey!!!

Lots of love

Katie xxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

What is this about pineapple juice and brazil nuts,, is this for real? i hear red peppers are good, can some one confirm?

M

(feeling scared and alone at mo)


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Had BFP 1st time with no pain or cramps during procedure just could feel follies popping for O. No real cramps afterwards either.

Good luck! Relax as much as you can hun (easier said than done I know!).

Much love and loads of      Charlie xxx


----------

